# Zimmer umstellen



## Sabito (16. März 2011)

So bin nun aus der Schule und werde hier nun mein Problem dalegen.^^

So ich würde gerne von meinen Bett, das mir zur Zeit als Zockerecke dient, auf meinen Schreibtisch (der mir zwar zu klein ist, will mir aber einen Größeren zulegen). Zwar hätte dies unter Umstände das Umstellen des kompletten Zimmers mit sich führen würde, dass hätte ich irgendwann eh gemacht. Das Problem, das es aber nun zu bewältigen gilt ist, dass ich mit dem Rücken zur Tür sitzen, was ich nicht gerne habe. Muss nun also den Schreibtisch so drehen das ich mit dem Gesicht zur Tür schaue.
Das Zimmer wäre ca.4,10m*3,70m*2,40m (l*b*h) groß, also als Grundfläche hätte es ca.15,13m², alternativ könnte ich auch in den "Partyraum" im Keller umziehen (dient als Abstellkammer), der wäre ca. 7,32m*4,1m*2,10m (l*b*h), also eine Grundfläche von ca.30m². Diesen Raum müsste ich allerdings mit der Hilfe meiner Mutter entrümpeln und renovieren, auch muss ich mir dann etwas für die paar Wasserrohre, die dort an der Decke und zwei Wänden langlaufen, einfallen lassen.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich von der Fläche her lieber in den Keller ziehen sollte oder aber mein Zimmer umstelle und mir bei der Gelegenheit gleich neue Möbel kaufe (mit meinen jetzigen sind recht wenige Möglichkeiten der Kombination da), was ich eh machen muss wenn ich in den Keller ziehe.^^
Nun erst mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Zimmer (leider mit der Handykamera gemacht und vll von schlechter Qualität):
Mein Zimmer

ups... die Tür vergessen (geht nach innen auf): 
http://img808.images.../i/1trecke.jpg/
Mache auch gerne neue Bilder falls nötig. Werde wohl auch einen Grundriss erstellen vom Zimmer den ich dann hinzufügen.
Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden. 

MfG
Sabito


P.s:Was meint ihr soll ich mir dann noch nen Pc zu legen neben meinem Leptop, dann habe ich etwas was im Zimmer stehen bleiben kann und etwas Mobiles.
(P.s)²: Budget ist bis jetzt noch nach oben hin offen, weiß nämlich nicht was ich noch auf dem Konto habe und ich werde auch den Zwischenstand (den ich und mein Kumpel vll irgendwann mal haben werden^^) immer wieder aktualisieren. 

Edit: Das wichtigste habe ich vergessen die verfügbaren Ecken für den Schreibtisch (wer stellt sich einen Schreibtisch mitten an eine Wand?) liegen gegenüber der Tür, soll heißen die Fotos gehen von der Tür aus nach rechts. xD


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf? Davon hängt nämlich ungefähr ab, wielange du noch bei deinen Eltern wohnen bleibst.
Wenn es noch ein paar Jahre sind, würde ich auf jedenfall in den Kellerraum ziehen.

Argumente dafür:

- 30m² = deutlich größer
- im Sommer schön kühl
- in deinem alten Zimmer haste keinen Balkon oder supertolle Aussicht oder sowas nehm ich an, also kein grund dort zu bleiben... ^^


Die Rohre die du angesprochen hast würde ich verwenden um mir da was ganz persönliches draus zu basteln. Z.B. irgendwas drüberhängen oder so... glaube da gibt es Möglichkeiten den Raum auf dich "zuzuschneiden".
Ein nachteil ist das IMO nicht.

Je nachdem wieviel Geld du hast, was du zocken willst und wieviel es dir wert ist, würde ich mir dann einen schönen Desktop PC holen und mir eine PC Ecke machen.
Falls kein vernünftiger Tisch vorhanden ist, zur Not einen zusammenzimmern aus Brettern und ne Decke drüberlegen wenns scheisse aussieht. Hauptsache, PC Bildschirm und Peripheriegeräte passen drauf (Tastatur, Boxen, Maus, evtl. 2 Bildschirm etc.).

Vorher noch prüfen ob du im Keller Zugang zu Internet, TV, Strom usw. Anschlüssen hast. Wenn nicht, einen Anschluss legen lassen. Weiß nicht ob das was kostet... wenn ja, auf jedenfall nicht viel...

Je nach Budget musste dann entscheiden ob du Geld für Desktop-PC und neuen Schreibtisch hast oder eins von beiden weglassen musst.
Wie gesagt, Tische gibts mittlerweile auch schon recht günstig oder man kann evtl bei Bekannten was abgreifen... Ikea... oder oder oder. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (16. März 2011)

Jaja ich flame gleich ein wenig... aaaaaber.

Wie möchte unsere heutige Jugend überleben, wenn sie nicht mal in der Lage ist sich zu überlegen, wie sie selber wohnen möchte, bei einer Auswahl von genau 2! Möglichkeiten?

Wohin ziehst du, wenn du bei deinen Eltern ausziehst ?
Studentenwohnheim, eigene Wohnung, WG, Altersheim, Straße ?

Wenn es klar ist, dass du in der nächsten Wohnung wenig platz hast würd ich nix kaufen.


----------



## Sabito (16. März 2011)

1.Ich bin bis jetzt noch 17 und habe auch nicht vor direkt mich 18 auszuziehen, aber evtl dann in den Keller umziehen, kann also da auch gerne vorher hinziehen. 
2.Was das Internet angeht, Laptop mit WLan hat im Keller Empfang, und für den Pc önnt man zurnot sich ein Lankabel kaufen und das bis ins Eg verlegen. 
3. Doch ich habe nen Balkon aber die Aussicht ist naja andere Straßenseite mit Häusern halt.
4. Ja das Budget da muss ich meine Mutter nochmal nach ausfragen, sieht aber so aus, als ob genug da ist. 

Edit: @ Caps-lock: ich würde mal sagen ich suche mir ne Wohnung, es geht mir gerade darum, dass ich eher an der Idee festhalte mein Zimmer umzustellen, aber durch aus der Keller ne interessante alternative wäre, ich aber wie immer mal ne ewigkeits brauche mich zu endscheiden und deswegen Rat suche und weiter selber überlege wie ich den Schreibtisch hinstellen könnte^^ 
Edit²: der Keller hätte noch nen Vorteil. Ich könnte mir da nämlich die 2 Schreibtische aus dem Computerraum schnorren.


----------



## Davatar (17. März 2011)

Ich würd sagen: Nimm den Grundriss vom Zimmer, kopier ihn 3x, hol Dir nen Massstab, wende an, was Du (hoffentlich) in der Schule im Geometrie-Unterricht gelernt hast und finde Dir Dein optimales, eignes Zimmer. Natürlich kannst Du das sowohl mit Zimmer, als auch mit Keller machen.
Sobald Du mal von daheim ausziehst, musst Du Dich eh mit sowas auseinander setzen, also machs doch jetzt besser schon richtig


----------



## Sabito (17. März 2011)

Ähm... wie soll ich Geometrie auf ein vireckiges Zimmer anwenden, geschweige denn so, das ich herrausfinde wie ich meine 7 Schränke, das Bett und den Schreibtisch stellen soll?


----------



## Davatar (17. März 2011)

o_O Bin grad sprachlos...


Grundriss nehmen und Möbel reinzeichnen vielleicht? FIKTIVES Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das münzt Du halt jetzt auf Deine Möbel um. Die Höhe interessiert ja nicht, wenns ein Raum ist, der überall gleich hoch ist, ansonsten musst Du halt noch ne Zeichnung von der Seitenansicht machen.


----------



## Sabito (17. März 2011)

Bei meinem Zimmer gibt es das Problem, dass da eine Dachschräge drin ist und die Wand an der Stelle nur 1,70m hoch ist. Im Keller müsste ich aufpassen das die Möbel nicht höher als 2,10m sind. 

Edit: Müsste im Kellerraum noch ausmessen wie weit die Säule im Raum steht.^^


----------



## Laxera (18. März 2011)

sabito?

a) zieh in den keller (würde sowas auch machen, wenn ich dadurch mehr platz kriegen würde (sicher mit 24 qm ist mein raum net gerade klein, jedoch hätte ich gerne mehr platz)

b) - auch wenn es vll net hier her passt: was sind das für bücher über dem bett? (fantasy sach?)

mfg LAX
ps: schreibtische "mobsen" bist man selber was konstruiert oder was kauft ist eine gute idee (siehe mein zeug (der eine schreibtisch ist der alte von meinem dad und der andere wurde von nem bekannten her gegeben weil der seine auto-werkstatt aufgelöst hat


----------



## Sabito (18. März 2011)

Hatte da gestern mit meiner Mutter drüber gesprochen, dass mit dem Keller dauert noch ein bisschen, den müssen wir mal an mehreren WEs oder in den Ferien ausräumen (da stehen alte Elektrogeräte, Schränke, ein Kickertisch und mehr mist noch drin). Hab mir also erstmal einen Grundriss von meinem Zimmer gemacht und werde mal sehn, was ich dort verändern kann.

@Laxera
Klar ist das Fantasy habe, wenn man von den LTBs absieht, zu 95% nur Fantasybücher, 4% Sifibücher und 1% Sachbücher.


----------



## Laxera (18. März 2011)

lol - bei mir ähnlich (was die bücher angeht - nur ist die mischung fantasy/science fiction ausgewogener (wohl 60/40 für den science fiction ....))

hm, naja dir viel glück (keller hätte echt was....wie gesagt haben wir leider keinen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Sabito (18. März 2011)

Hm... kann man ein Sofa, das übereck geht auch die Ecke in den Raum ragen lassen? Würde Platz an der Wand bringen damit ich i-wo noch mein Bett unterbringen kann, kb auf dem Sofa dann zu schlafen.^^ Schmeiße schon 2 Schränke raus weil ich die leerräumen kann und die dann nurnoch Platz wegnehmen.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (18. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen: Nimm den Grundriss vom Zimmer, kopier ihn 3x, hol Dir nen Massstab, wende an, was Du (hoffentlich) in der Schule im Geometrie-Unterricht gelernt hast und finde Dir Dein optimales, eignes Zimmer. Natürlich kannst Du das sowohl mit Zimmer, als auch mit Keller machen.
> Sobald Du mal von daheim ausziehst, musst Du Dich eh mit sowas auseinander setzen, also machs doch jetzt besser schon richtig



Wash issh Gemitotrei?


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Wash issh Gemitotrei?



Wirst du in den nächsten Jahren schon noch rausfinden wenn ich mir deine Rechtschreibung anschaue.


----------



## Sabito (18. März 2011)

genau das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht^^

übrigens habe mir mithilfe des Grundrisses eine Mögliche Umstellkombination ausprobiert auf dem Papier. Habe in der Theorie zwei Schränke rausgeworfen, neuen Schreibtisch und ein Sofa eingebaut, habe nu das Problem das mein Bett nicht mehr ins Zimmer passt. ^^ Werde mal weiter rumprobieren mit der aktuellen Theorie.


----------



## Davatar (21. März 2011)

Im allerschlimmsten Fall könntest Du einen der Schränke als "Gerümpelschrank" missbrauchen, all den Mist reinpacken, den Du nur selten brauchst und den Schrank in den Keller stellen.


----------



## Potpotom (21. März 2011)

Ich versteh das nicht, wisst ihr denn nichtmal mehr was ihr wollt? Meine Tochter ist 4 (In Worten: Vier) und sagt mir ganz genau wo irgendwas in ihrem Zimmer hin soll. Wenn es nicht passt, dann sag ich ihr das und sie überlegt sich etwas anderes.

Man kann sich auch anstellen... nee nee.


----------



## Sabito (21. März 2011)

Naja ich habe das Problem, das wenn ich mein Zimmer so umstelle wie ich es will, passt das Bett nicht merh ins Zimmer, wiel ich nen neuen größeren Schreibtisch haben will und ein Sofa. Mehr als zwei Schränke kann ich nicht rauswerfen weil sonst kein Platz mehr für meine Bücher ist. -.-


----------



## Dracun (21. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht, wisst ihr denn nichtmal mehr was ihr wollt? Meine Tochter ist 4 (In Worten: Vier) und sagt mir ganz genau wo irgendwas in ihrem Zimmer hin soll. Wenn es nicht passt, dann sag ich ihr das und sie überlegt sich etwas anderes.
> 
> Man kann sich auch anstellen... nee nee.


Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit  Als ich noch bei mUtti wohnte habe ich alle 2 Monate mein Zimmer umgestellt und mein Zimmer war nur Rechteckig, genaue Maße weiß ich nimmer, nur das es lang war und sehr schmal


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja ich habe das Problem, das wenn ich mein Zimmer so umstelle wie ich es will, passt das Bett nicht merh ins Zimmer, wiel ich nen neuen größeren Schreibtisch haben will und ein Sofa. Mehr als zwei Schränke kann ich nicht rauswerfen weil sonst kein Platz mehr für meine Bücher ist. -.-


Von was für Schränken sprechen wir denn hier? Wenn ich das Wort "Schrank" hör, versteh ich darunter so ein 2m langes und >2m hohes Teil, in dem man unzählige Bücher reinpacken könnte. Um was für Bücher handelt es sich überhaupt? Bücher fürs Studium? Da wirst Du wohl auch nicht mehr als 10-15 Bücher pro Semester brauchen und kannst den Rest irgendwo verstauen. Wenns normale Bücher sind, die man 1x durchliest und dann frühstens in 10 Jahren wieder, kannst Du sie ja auch in den Keller stellen. Du wirst erstaunt sein, wiviel Platz Du plötzlich hast, wenn Du mal so richtig ausmistest (oder zumindest das nicht so aktuelle Zeug in den Keller verfrachtest).


----------



## Thoor (22. März 2011)

"Wie soll ich mein Zimmer umstellen"

Epic Thread echt, was kommt als nächstes? "Wie putze ich meine Zähne?"

O_o selber denken macht klug....


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Wie soll ich mein Zimmer umstellen"
> 
> Epic Thread echt, was kommt als nächstes? "Wie putze ich meine Zähne?"
> 
> O_o selber denken macht klug....



Sich anderer Leute Anregungen holen ist aber auch nicht verwerflich... 
Ich denke niemand geht davon aus, dass der TE nicht selbstständig denken kann.


----------



## Thoor (22. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sich anderer Leute Anregungen holen ist aber auch nicht verwerflich...
> Ich denke niemand geht davon aus, dass der TE nicht selbstständig denken kann.



"Ähm... wie soll ich Geometrie auf ein vireckiges Zimmer anwenden, geschweige denn so, das ich herrausfinde wie ich meine 7 Schränke, das Bett und den Schreibtisch stellen soll?"

Ich weiss auch nicht, vielleicht war ich ein Wunderkind aber mit 17 konnte ich das.... und zwar als Niete in Gemoetrie....


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Ähm... wie soll ich Geometrie auf ein vireckiges Zimmer anwenden, geschweige denn so, das ich herrausfinde wie ich meine 7 Schränke, das Bett und den Schreibtisch stellen soll?"
> 
> Ich weiss auch nicht, vielleicht war ich ein Wunderkind aber mit 17 konnte ich das.... und zwar als Niete in Gemoetrie....



Hmm, ich weiß nicht was geometrie mit Zimmer umstellen zu tun hat. Vieles kann man auch per Augenmaß oder rumprobieren lösen - mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieses Geometrie Diskussion also nicht so ganz.

However... es steht doch jedem frei sich zu so einem Thema Anregungen anderer Leute zu holen oder nicht?
Das hat ja nix damit zutun, ob er theoretisch nicht in der Lage wäre, es auch selbst zu machen.


----------



## Dracun (22. März 2011)

Stimmt schon Konov, aber früher haben wir das doch auch alleine gemacht, ohne Internet nur mit der Kraft unserer Phantasie und unseren Vorstellungen. Zumindest hab ich es immer so gemacht.  Hab mich hingesetzt dat Zimmer ausgemessen, ne Skizze aufs Blatt geschmissen und dort dann rum probiert wie, wo, was stehen könnte. Weil ich hab doch keine Ahnung was dem werten Herrn gefällt bzw was für Möbel er hat etc. So was muss man ja sehen (vor Ort ) und dann kann man sich Gedanken machen. 
Ich kann dem TE nur empfehlen, sich hinsetzten und überlegen, was gefällt mir, was kann weg,was kann in den Müll und wie sieht das dann aus, wenn ich das so und so mache.

Ich finde mit der Herangehensweise würde er am besten fahren. 

Gruß


----------



## Topfkopf (22. März 2011)

Bett Raus, Sofa raus (ebay hilft), schlafsofa kaufen.

Vorteil: Tagsüber kannstes zusammenschieben (klappen oder meinetwegen auch dematerialisieren, kommt aufs Modell an), das spart Platz. Außerdem können so auch mal Kumpels vorbei kommen und auf dem sofa hocken. Und Abends ziehst es aus (oder klappst es auf, oder materialisierst es, modellabhängig), dann kannste drauf pennen. Dann musste dir ums Bett keinen Kopp mehr machen. Dann kannste viel Kreativer mit deinem Raum umgehen.

Was schön wäre wäre eine Skizze deines Zimmer, wo alles drauf is (wie es momentan steht), mit steckdosen und heizung (von wegen zockerecke^^). Und dann fragste deine Eltern mal wie es mit neuer Einrichtung steht, erwähntes Schlafsofa z.B., oder ein anderes (vielleicht schmaleres Bett). Eben was deine Eltern so springen lassen, oder was du dir neues leisten könntest.


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Epic Thread echt, was kommt als nächstes? "Wie putze ich meine Zähne?"


Also ich habe da einen Kollegen, der scheint solch einen Thread gebrauchen zu können. *schüttel*


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Bett Raus, Sofa raus (ebay hilft), schlafsofa kaufen.


Alternativ dazu: Bettschrank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenn jemanden der sowas hat und der meint, er fände es recht bequem.


----------

